# Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?



## papastone (9. Juli 2017)

hallo zusammen,

was genau wird da auf meinem echolot angezeigt?
also die obere schwarze linie ist ja der grund.
und was wird unter dem grund angezeigt?

mfg


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Das wird wohl schon die zweite Grundlenie sein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Das ist der Bodenuntergrund.
Harter Boden-schmale Anzeige.
Weicher Boden-breite Anzeige.
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/bodenhrteanzeige/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

immer interessant, sollte sich jeder "Echolotler" als Grundlage mal reinziehen:
[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]

Hier mal was zum Bilder lesen/verstehen:
[youtube1]deWbZT0zvec[/youtube1]


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

37 Grad?
Das eine ist der Grund deiner Badewanne. Das andere möglicherweise die Blasen die du machst.


----------



## papastone (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

also ist das auf meiner anzeige irgendwas unter dem boden?
wenn ich wissen will, ob es ein harter oder weicher boden ist, dann interessiert mich nur die schwarze linie.
je nachdem wie dick diese ist, ist dann hart bzw. weich?

und das was unter der linie kommt, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, weil es ja nix mit der bodenbeschaffenheit zu tun hat?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Das kann Kraut sein.
Die unteren Punkte, wird dein zweites Echo sein, was 
du auf dem Bildschirm bekommst, wenn da ein harter Boden 
ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*



Seewolf 01 schrieb:


> Das kann Kraut sein.
> Die unteren Punkte, wird dein zweites Echo sein, was
> du auf dem Bildschirm bekommst, wenn da ein harter Boden
> ist.



Die dunkle Linie wo der Pfeil dran ist ist der Grund, je nachdem wie es bei deinem Echolot ist, wird durch die Eigenschaften der Linie die Härte des Grundes angezeigt.

Was darunter, unter der Linie kommt ist einfach die Darstellung auf dem Echo....

Manche scheinen hier zu glauben das Echo hat 4m in den Untergrund rein "gescannt"?|rolleyes


----------



## Seewolf 01 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*



> [/Die dunkle Linie wo der Pfeil dran ist ist der Grund, je nachdem wie es  bei deinem Echolot ist, wird durch die Eigenschaften der Linie die Härte  des Grundes angezeigt.
> 
> Was darunter, unter der Linie kommt ist einfach die Darstellung auf dem Echo....QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## XSoulDrainX (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Bei den Punkten handelt es sich bestimmt nur um kleines Gestein, o.ä
Spielt doch jedenfalls keine Rolle, was da unter dem Grund liegt, oder? :-D
LG


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

37grad Wassertemp? Hast du dein Geber ins Planschbecken gehalten?

Gib's noch Fische/Leben wenn es ein Gewässer in De.gewesen ist?


#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Bei den Punkten handelt es sich bestimmt nur um kleines Gestein, o.ä
> Spielt doch jedenfalls keine Rolle, was da unter dem Grund liegt, oder? :-D
> LG



Du wirst Punkte bei Steinen, Sand oder Kraut sehen, da dies eben die Auflösung und Darstellung des Echos ist....
 Wenn ich es richtig sehe ist es ein Eagle Cuda?Der Bildschirm kommt mir so bekannt vor...

 @Seewolf

 Jetzt willst du mir also erzählen was unterhalb der schwarzen inie angezeigt wird, was eben der Boden wäre "scannt" das Echo ab und kann dir bis 4m in den Boden rein sagen ob dies nun Schlamm, Gestein oder was weiß ich ist?!|kopfkrat


----------



## papastone (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

also wie jetzt?
das was unter der schwarzen linie ist, ist nicht unter dem boden im see?
d.h. unter der schwarzen linie wird angezeigt, was der eigentliche boden ist?
bzw. anders gefragt; das was unter der schwarzen linie ist, wo ist das im see? unter dem boden oder ist das der boden?


----------



## Shimanoxt (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Die schwarze Linie ist schon die Bodenstruktur, dass was dahinter kommt ist eigentlich uninteressant für dich. Bei mit sieht es so aus wenn ich den Zoom benutze.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Was unter der Bodenlinie kommt, kann dir wohl hier keiner genau sagen, ich auch nicht, ich kann da nur vermuten.
Unter der Bodenlinie (Grayline) werden nur noch Reflexionen des Echos angezeigt. Die Software verarbeitet die Signale aber nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

37 Grad, wo ist das?


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> 37 Grad, wo ist das?


Geber geschluckt?


----------



## papastone (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

ok habe ich verstanden.
umso mehr die schwarze linie auswuchert und gezackter und dicker wird, desto schlammiger wird der boden.
umso mehr kompakter und schmaler und kleiner die schwarze linie wird, desto härter ist der boden.
richtig?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

oder anders verwendet??? Fieberthermometer? Nee Spaß beiseite, wenn eine weiche Bodenbeschaffenheit da ist bringt mein HB auch so ne doppelte Reflektion der Bodenlinie. Wurde auch schon mehrmals erwähnt. Bei Schleichfahrt. Wie schnell bist du gefahren?


----------



## papastone (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

naja das läuft an meinem futterboot.
aber ja, es war eine schleichfahrt. total langsam.

jedenfalls; gibt die schwarze linie auskunft über die härte des bodens, ja?
je schmaler und kompakter, desto härt der boden?!


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

<a href="http://www.******************/allgemeines/echolot-und-die-grayline/" >Echolot und die Grayline</a>

Keine Ahnung warum der link nicht geht,suche unter Grayline Echolot,da wird es genau erklärt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Hier kannst Du auch noch mal gucken.

https://www.carp.de/berichte/taktik/673-die-vergleichende-wahrheit.html


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

37° es geht noch heisser!

@papastone
Haste den Geber im (Futter-)Boot festgeklebt?


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

@papastone
was ist es denn für ein Gerät? 

Das sieht aus wie ein Humminbird Piranha Max, das glaube ich am gelben Rand des Gehäuses erkennen zu können - kann das sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Alte Perle aus 2009, überfahren der gleichen Struktur mit verschiedenen Geräten und deren Darstellung der Sache im Video:

[youtube1]VIwsi9bOPmg[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIwsi9bOPmg


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*



papastone schrieb:


> naja das läuft an meinem futterboot.
> aber ja, es war eine schleichfahrt. total langsam.
> 
> jedenfalls; gibt die schwarze linie auskunft über die härte des bodens, ja?
> je schmaler und kompakter, desto härt der boden?!



Bei einigen Geräten ist es umgekehrt: Je härter ums so breiter die Linie. Muss man testen. Mit z.B. Ruder oder Bootshaken, Bleilot etc.


----------



## papastone (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

also der sender ist direkt unter meinem futterboot montiert.
es ist ein humminbird rf15e smartcast.

ich bin heute mal durch die einstellungen gegangen. 
es gibt verschiedene "bottom views".
benutze eigentlich immer INVERSE. 
ist das so richtig?
oder lieber whiteline?

die greyline von der immer die rede ist; ist damit die schwarze linie gemeint?


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was genau wird auf meinem Echolot angezeigt?*

Hi, also die für mich geläufige Form der Darstellung ist meine ich die erste (Strukture ID), so dunkler / dicker die Darstellung des Bodens um so fester ist er...

Grüße JK


----------

